# Just finished



## FLOATSUM (Jun 2, 2007)

Being new, thought I'd share.
This was new on my 13th birthday (44 yrs. ago)
Was 9' spinner,
Now 10 1/2' conventional.



























Other pix of in the making; http://s34.photobucket.com/albums/d103/riarcher/rod build/


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice job


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice to know something that age still looks that good and is still usefull,,, now if I could just fix myself


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice. I like how you didn't use color preserver on the threads. I did that on a heaver I just built and it looks really cool. Nice job.


----------



## FLOATSUM (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks.
Tried to stay with a "vintaged" look.


----------

